# Monthly outgoings/Bills



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

We have prepared a spreadsheet of what we predict our monthly outgoings will be for 2 adults and 2 children. Can anyone please inform us if we have missed off a vital bill:

water / electricity / sewerage 1500 AED/ £241
Cable TV 400AED / £57
Internet 350AED £50
Telephone landline 220AED £31
Food 6495AED / £928
Alcohol
Mobile
Contents Insuracnce
Car for me
Gas???

Have we missed anything important off? We shall be living in a 3 bed villa. Many thanks again.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I think you haven't allowed enough for water/ electricity...especially as in a villa, the price could triple over summer (we run air con most of the year and it runs 24/7 from May- October for us)

Food seems high..depends on how much you eat out/or if you buy much local/imported items

You should allow at least 2,000 dhs a month for a 2nd car ( + insurance- which I think is high- about 5% of cars value)

Medical insurance

school fees/uniforms/transport/extra curricula activities

beach club/gym memberships

setting up of villa (oven, curtains etc)

activities such as zoo/museum visits/ holiday money/savings

residency fees - few thousand dhs (is company paying for the whole family or just 
whoever is employed)


----------

